# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Musica

## MANU_222

Holas!
Aqui va mi consulta...
He recopilado hasta el dia de hoy, algunos temas en los que me han recomendado para utilizar en nuestro show,(segun en que efecto obvio)... si quieren aportar otros que no esten en la lista...

- Benny hill
- David Copperfield - Grandfather's Aces Illusion
- Venice Queen de los Red hot Chili Peppers
- B.S.O. de Conan el Barbaro 
- BSO de Gladiator
- La BSO de "El piano"
- Morning Glory (ENYA)
- Marcha Radetzky (J. Strauss)
- Disneyland - Pirates of the Caribbean 
- Caribbean Blue (ENYA)
- Final Fantasy Celtic Moon Theme (ENYA) 
- Las bodas de Fígaro (Mozart) 
- Adiemus (ENYA) 
- Spring (Vivaldi) 
- La tempesta di mare (Vivaldi) 
- El lago de los cisnes (Tchaikovsky) 
- Baroque Garden For Concentration -02- Largo from Viola d’Amore Concerto in D Minor (Vivaldi/Albinoni/Corelli) 
- La banda sonora de Eduardo Manostijeras
- La banda sonora de EL SANTO 
- La banda sonora de GLADIATOR 
- La banda sonora de HEAT
- OBERTURA MDXX (Mägo de Oz) 
- STORM IN AFRICA (Enya)
- BOADICEA (Enya) (me gusta esta) 
- ORPHEUS IN THE UNDERWORLD OVERTURE (Offenbach) ---> ( 
- BOLERO DE RAVEL (que va increscendo) 
- LA PANTERA ROSA.
- DANZA CHINA DEL CASCANUECES (Tchaikovsky) 
- ANTARTICA (Vangelis) 
- MIDNIGHT EXPRESS (Vangelis) 
- CONCIERTO PARA CUERDAS Y CONTINUO (Vivaldi) 
- CONCERTO FOR MANDOLINE IN C MAJOR (Vivaldi) 
- THE ENTERTAINER (Scott Joplin)

Tambien podemos aportar la pagina en la que se puede bajar musica, que se me olvidaba, www.freeplaymusic.com (creo que era esa)
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!
P.d: Disculpa mi error de los privados ignoto, lo queria aclarar nuevamente.

----------


## Potamito

Una música casi perfecta, obviamente como bien dices dependerá del tipo de show, es la música creada por Shostakovich... es el creador de gran parte de bandas sonoras de Dibujos Animados...

saludos

----------


## franklin69

La verdad es q con la música quead muchísimo mejor... yo hasta me emocionaría más... Dios con una buena música, impresiona mucho más yo creo...   :Lol:

----------


## jmg

manu_222 sabes decirme cual es la musica usada por luis dematos en la caja de las sombras y la caja del origami
                    saludos magicos

                                                      gracias

----------


## MANU_222

Pues en este momento no recuerdo pero dejame que busque un poquito y ya te dire... :Wink1: 
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## rogelio

Che manu muy buenas las musicas de donde las sacaste :Confused:

----------


## Salazar

Manu, el otro día escuche una música preciosa, a la que se puede sacar bastante jugo. Salvo por un problema.

Es de Gustavo Santaolalla, compositor Argentino.

El problema:
 Es la BSO de Brockeback Mountain y seguro que algún homófobo sacara el chistecillo fácil, por la temática del film.

Un saludo

----------


## gomobel

¿Qué tal la que usó Inés en el último Nada X Aquí? 

Creo que tanto esa pista como el resto del disco van muy bien para hacer magia, aunque no tengo tanta experiencia como para decirlo. Conste que aún no he montado espectáculos. Pero, aun así, me parece que pegarìa bastante para los trucos en general.

Es la BSO de "Amélie"

Ya me dirán qué les parece :D

Saludos

Fernando

----------


## MANU_222

Recopilacion que hize desde hace tiempo... Por cierto, me voy a bajar la que dicen salazar y Fernando.
Muchas gracias por sus aportes, y era por eso que habia abierto este hilo.
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## mago_kaito

Hola! 
hace tiempo qu estoi buskando la musika que usa uisde matos en el juego del espejo atravesado, qu tambien sale en el anuncio de decatlon.
alguien me podria decir el titulo plise?
gracias!

----------


## ARENA

> me voy a *bajar* la que dicen salazar y Fernando.


Mmmm se pasa un poco de descarado,no ?

----------


## MANU_222

> Iniciado por MANU_222
> 
> me voy a *bajar* la que dicen salazar y Fernando.
> 
> 
> Mmmm se pasa un poco de descarado,no ?


No he entendido tu mensaje Arena, a que te refieres? no se si he entendido mal, pero al menos yo, la musica la "bajo" como se dice aqui, o mejor dicho, la "descargo" del A***. (no del E****)
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Manu16_89

Manu si me permites,para añadir a tu recopilatoria añadiria una cancion que me parece genial para cualquier presentacion y que he visto que la usan grandes magos como el mismo Don Faustino Palmero
-Yesterday- Los Beatles
Saludos!

----------


## torkano

A mi me encanta la musica que utiliza Luis de Matos en los juegos de Aquarium y en el de Macdonald's Aces.

Si alguien sabe como se llaman las canciones, le agradeceria mucho que me dijeran el titulo.


PD: Podeis ver los videos y oir la musica en su pag web. 
www.luisdematos.pt


Muchas Gracias

----------


## MANU_222

Holas!
pero ni un problema!
Agrega las canciones que quieras, para eso he hecho este hilo jeje xD!
Eschare la cancion que tu dices...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## MrKhaki

Yo me quedo con la música "Hocus Pocus" :D En cualquiera de sus versiones, aunque me encanta la que hizo Vanessa Mae... Además, más descritiva no puede ser  :twisted:

----------


## jmg

hola algien sabe el titulo de la musica usada por luis de matos en el origami,las arenas del desierto y el micro bailarin gracias podeis mirar los videos en la pagina que os a dejado un compañero antes si la sabeis decidmelas gracias

----------


## jmg

hola si no os inporta me podriais decir la musica usada por luis de matos en el acuarioy las arenas del desierto mira los juegos en la pagina gracias

----------


## lanjaron

Hola que tal. 
Sería alguien tan amable de decirme el título de la canción del anuncio corto que ahora ponen de Pau Gasol en el mundial.
Me parece una canción muy chula aunque en el anuncio solo salgan unos segundos. 

Pista: empieza suave marcando el ritmo una guitarra electrica.
 También aparece en el video de Arkadio en su web.


                                                                    Gracias.

----------


## JaumeBF

Para mí el tipo de musica ideal para un espectáculo "estándard", es la de Enya. Relajada pero concisa... Ahí está el secreto    :Wink:

----------


## ign

> ...He recopilado hasta el dia de hoy, algunos temas en los que me han recomendado para utilizar en nuestro show,(segun en que efecto obvio)... si quieren aportar otros que no esten en la lista...
> 
> ...
> - BSO de Gladiator
> - La BSO de "El piano"
> - Disneyland - Pirates of the Caribbean 
> - Caribbean Blue (ENYA)
> - La banda sonora de GLADIATOR
> ...



Estas canciones, son justamente las que he utilizado estas navidades para amenizar un poco más mis "actuaciones"   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

Las canciones de películas infantiles también están bien para realizar un efecto de forma más divertida, a mí me gusta mucho últimamente la de Ice Age, quizás la use para el Festival   :Wink:  .

----------


## aramis82

Yo agrego en la lista "Rappers Delight" de suggar hill gang. 

saludos

----------


## jose cuenca

Justo pensaba yo abrir un hilo con este tema.Jeje...

Agrego a la lista:
BSO Dragonheart
BSO la lista de Schindler
BSO los chicos del coro
BSO El golpe
BSO el ultimo mohicano
BSO regreso al futuro
baby elephant walk
y como ya an dicho todo lo de enya y enio morricone esta bastante bien

perdon si he escrito algun nombre mal
donde consigo la cancion de david copperfield o como se llama?
graciasssssss

----------


## josecrestini

para mi se os olvida una espectacular, yo la uso para terminar mi show haciendo la tormenta de nieve,

La BSO de "LA Roca"

impresionante,

saludos,

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hay una regla no escrita que dice que JAMÁS utilices música de películas en los espectáculos de magia.
Buscad Música Clásica, new age o cosas por el estilo, pero NUNCA, repito, NUNCA música de cine.

Y en cuanto a la clásica.. que no sea de las más populares. Nada de Carmina Burana (Gran obra, por cierto) o similares...

----------


## josecrestini

perdona mi ignorancia magic,

pero por que no utilizar bso de peliculas?

saludos,

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

1.- Ego te absolvo in nomine pater, filii et spitus sanctus... (vamos, que estás perdonado   :Lol:  )

2.- No me llames Magic (hay más): puedes llamarme O'malley, Irlandés, O'Má, omaller (esto es motivo de guasa), y un montón de merecidas cosas más pero que saldrán con asteriscos.

3.- Distrae. Es anticlimático. La gente reconocerá la música y perderá la dimensión de lo que está viendo. Perderás protagonismo en 'favor' de la música. Ten en cuenta que la gente comenzará a 'asociar' mentalmente la música con las imágenes de la película. No hace falta recordarte que si un espectador te está mirando fijamente la baraja y dices que no olvide el color y valor de su carta, prácticamente puedes cambiar la baraja por un zapato sin que se dé cuenta (Ver manuales de teoría). Bien, si le pones en la cabeza una música archiconocida y asociable a imágenes su cabeza se inundará de información que distraerá su atención y, por tanto, el impacto de tu efecto.

----------


## josecrestini

tomo en cuenta tu consejo,

gracias!!!

saludos,

----------


## zarkov

El esfuerzo que he tenido que hacer para no poner una chorrada que fuera susceptible de provocar que este hilo fuera a Cambalache y fuera el causante del empobrecimiento del foro  8)  8) 

Sí, bien.
Roberto Giobbi. Carta blanca de Tamariz. La máquina del tiempo. Música de fondo *As time goes by* de Casablanca.

¿No es una opinión dogmática decir que nunca se debe utilizar una banda sonora? (pregunto que no sé) ¿Y si la utilizamos precisamente para evocar algo que nos interese?

Con todo mi cariño omaller.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Cariño aceptado y debate aceptado igualmente...

Pero tú mismo te has respondido.

As time goes by (mítico tema cinematográfico) utilizado para evocar por grandes maestros que saben muy bien lo que hacen...

Los proponen utilizar músicas de películas lo hacen (conclusión personal) porque le parecen chulas, potentes, suaves.. y se la recomiendan a otros para uso general (aunque sea para un efecto concreto) sin conocer si se pretende evocar algo o nó.

Mi afirmación es semi-dogmática (la apoyo en razonamientos). Estoy de acuerdo en que la música conocida puede ser usada con el fín de evocar algo que nos interese, pero hay que ser muy 'avanzado' en la magia para llegar a controlar eso con su justa medida.

Considero que, en tanto en cuanto la música sólo tengo como fin ACOMPAÑAR a la rutina, hay que huir de la música conocida. 

Ejemplo:

Una rutina de escenario potente (manipulación, caja atravesada por espadas o barras con la chica dentro..) Si pones música de la BSO de Connan tendrá mucha fuerza, pero la gente se acordará de la peli o le vendrá a la mente algún programa televisivo de fútbol (además de que pueden pensar que eres poco original). Eso sin contar que pueden dedicarse a 'tararear' mentalmente la música. 

Sin embargo, cambia esa mísica por algo de Tangerine Dream (tengo el tema concreto en la cabeza, pero paso de buscarlo en internet). Consigues una acompañamiento brutal, la gente percibirá una música estupenda que le llevará de la mano a meterse en el disfrute de la rutina hasta el tuétano.

yo también te quiero, Ruso.  :Oops: 

PD: Cualquier espectador que haya visto Les Choristes (Los chicos del coro) recordará la cara de Jean-Baptiste Maunier al primer acorde, se le inundarán los ojos de lágrimas y pasará de tí como de los asteriscos.

----------


## zarkov

Yo sigo.

¿Y no es el acto mágico en sí mismo un todo? Toma ya.

Cada cosa, cada elemento, ¿no debe responder a un fin?

¿Se puede utilizar cualquier música simplemente como acompañamiento sin tener en cuenta el contexto?

Yo siempre que he utilizado música ha sido para consolidar otros argumentos, no como consorte. Quizás esté equivocado. Por eso no entiendo a veces las preguntas esas de ¿qué música utiliza Blass para el efecto xxx...?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Claro que cada cosa coresponde a un fin. ¿Cuál es el fin de la música? Acompañar. Evitar la ridiculez que supone hacer un número efectista a pelo. En definitiva, llegar por el sentido del oído, además del de la vista.

Creo que he dejado claro que no se trata de 'cualquier' música, sino de una música apropiada al ritmo del número. Nadie haría el numerito de Yunke (por nombrar algo conocido) a ritmo de un nocturno de Chopin, ni un número de pompas de jabón con una marcha militar de Stravinsky (no sé si ha compuesto alguna, pero se entiende el ejemplo).

¿Que porqué preguntan por la música? sencillo, porque les ha encantado el juego que han visto, han sentido que la música les acompañaba y...NO LA CONOCEN!!!!!!. Si la conocieran habrían pensado más en la´música que en el juego...   :Wink:

----------


## MarcusElMago

Disculpadme por repetirme ya que esto que digo ya lo mencioné en un hilo de este mismo foro no hace mucho, pero creo que merece la pena recordarlo... son unas breves notas que tomé en una conferencia de Woody Aragón, Mago y Compositor (no se en que orden), sobre <>  

- Recomienda utilizar música sin letra (evita que la gente termine cantando.)
- Procura que no sea excesivamente conocida. Titanic o Indiana Jones no son buenas elecciones si quieres que lo que la gente recuerde es tu magia (Coincide con la afirmación semi-dogmática de O'Malley)
- Evita cortes bruscos y/o cambiar de canción en mitad de una rutina. 

Un saludo mágico

----------


## Yonpiter

Hay un Banda sonora preciosa que es la de "La Vida es Bella", y concretamente hay una que es una canción que es una autentica maravilla, "La Notte di favola" que es instrumental. 
Es una cancion que va "in crescendo" y creo que sería perfecta por el ritmo para manipulación en escenario, es una pena que yo no lo haga por que si no sería la canción que usaría.
Escuchadla si teneis ocasión que seguro que os gusta.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Sí yonpiter peeerooooooooo.... la conocen hasta los chinos hace que se evoque la triste historia de la película. Desde mi modesto punto de vista 100% desaconsejable.

----------


## Yonpiter

vele, llevas razon... snif, pero a que es bonita?   :Lol:

----------


## ranijo

*Himekami Tsugaru*. Es musica japonesa. Impresionante y poco conocida.
*Vanessa Mae.- The blessed spirits*. 8 minutos y 16 segundos de climax musical(de lo mejorcito que le he oido a Vanessa Mae)
Hay un LP de *Yngwie Malmsteen.- Concerto suite for electric guitar and orchestra in E flat minor*. Música clásica, pero tocada por un virtuoso de la guitarra eléctrica


Por supuesto, todo esto es una opinión personal.

----------


## buen_corcel

muy buenas todas. menuda coleccion me estoy haciendo.

muchas gracias a todos

----------


## djeid06

hola!! yo en mis shows utilizo la música de los Monjes budistas, Enya (a veces) y música de opera chill-out :D ke va mui bien y me encantan el ritmo que tienen :twisted:

----------


## Sendal

Unos temas para la lista:

-U2 - Mysterious Ways.
-Björk - Post - It's Oh So Quiet.
-Moby-Play.
-Michael Jackson-heal the world.
-Louis Armstrong-What A Wonderful World.
-BSO-Atlantis the lost empire-Kida returns.
-BSO -Requiem for a dream.
-BSO - When Harry Met Sally - It Had To Be You.

----------


## guizzmo

:Wink:  pegunta que pasa con los derechos de autor?

----------


## guizzmo

por cierto laque megusta es la de jean michel jarre

----------


## magojuanky

-BSO de Good-bye Lenin, del mismo compositor que la BSO de Amelie, Yann Tiersen. Buenisima y muy poco conocida.

-Lemon tree de fool's garden.

Respecto al comentario de O'malley yo he visto a Jorge Blass usando la banda sonora de Piratas del Caribe....y no precisamente una cancion poco conocida...

----------


## Salduba

Aqui van unas mas:

-BSO-Higlander 4 'end game', cancion: 'killing an old friend'
-BSO-Leyendas de pasion, cancion: 'wild horses' y la ultima
-BSO-El rey Arturo, cancion: 'Road to ruin'
-BSO-Hermanos de Sangre. Cancion principal
-BLIND GUARDIAN-harves of sorrow, version instrumental
-BSO-007 'live and let die' cancion: principal (instrumental, G&Roses)
-HAGGARD-Eppur si muove, 

un saludo

----------


## Mellon

Hola amigos, llevo tiempo buscando una canción, weno el título, y hoy viendo un video de Joshua Jay (Close up vol.3 en una rutina casi al principio, empieza encendiendo velas y se centra en la busqueda d los aces y hace que toca el piano sobre la baraja) y sonó la canción y digo !!!AAAAAAH!!! es esta pero no se como se llama, si alguien tiene el video k le eche un ojo plis !!!! a ver si sabe cual es

----------


## Sendal

Es una canción de moby creo que era o Play,Natural blues,porcelain o honey no estoy seguro, es una de estas pero ahora no me acuerdo, de todas maneras escuchalas todas que si te gusto esa, las otras también te van a gustar  :Wink:

----------


## Mellon

Gracias Sendal, las buscare y las escuchare todas, me sonaba ese autor la cara pero no me venia el nombre a la cabeza soy muy malo para los cantantas.... hay tantos... mucha sgracias de nuevo

----------


## Mellon

Al final resultó ser Porcelain. 

Yo añado esta canción a la lista junto con otras que he usado en rutinas aunque sea para mis amigos no para un gran público

Moby - Porcelain

Benito cabrera - Nube de hielo (es un timplista canario la canción es muy buena, la uso para el sueño de los ases)

----------


## magojuanky

Ayer viendo las repeticiones de nada x aqui salio Jandro haciendo un quick change con la musica de Bob Marley-Don't worry, be happy

Ahi queda eso...

----------


## javilla

Alguien sabe la musica de este video de Jorge Blas?

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=-YIMWot6dw0

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

David Copperfield - Grandfather's Aces Illusion 
Cómo se llama esta canción?

Grácias

----------


## alberto_sanlucar

La cancion de Copperfield se llama cousins-love theme. Es muy bonita.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

> La cancion de Copperfield se llama cousins-love theme. Es muy bonita.


Muchas grácias!!
A mi también me gusta!

Ideal para un truco de mágia!

----------


## alberto_sanlucar

Pues si, es mejor buscarte tu musica, esta bien tenerla, pero nada mas, alguna que otra vez te gustara escucharla.

----------


## elmanu

Pues a mi el post me parece que es de gran utilidad ya que hay muchas canciones para elegir la que mas pege con cada juego.
estaria bien que este post estubiera como fijo.

----------


## elmanu

*Alguien me puede decir como se llama la canción
que utiliza muchas veces David Copperfield?
sale en este video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QktUv-BZ4oI
a partir del min.7
gracias*

----------


## elmanu

*Lo he encontrado, es esta
DragonHeart - To the Stars
gracias por la pista de DragonHeart


P.D:Para cartas me gusta mucho el Canon de pachelbel*

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Hola sabria alguien decirme como se llama la musica que utiliza Jorge blass en el juego: Tormenta de nieve?

gracias


Aqui dejo el link de youtube del juego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBQBA...eature=related

----------


## Ogueita

hola, el titulo de la cancion aparece en los comentarios del video.
de todas maneras es Sailing On The South China Sea. bso de una peli de bruce lee.

saludos

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Muchas gracias, no me habia fijado en que salia en los comentarios


gracias y saludos

----------


## magik mackey

que os parece la musica de keny G, a mi me encanta, para hacer numeros musicales.

----------


## fons.el.mago

Hola estoy buscando alguna musica para empezar el espectáculo, mejor dicho quiero una musica para antes de comenzar captar la atención del publico. porque el espectaculo es en una boda y claro no toda la gente esta pendiente del escenario por favor ayudadme. gracias

----------


## ignoto

¿Vas a dar un espectáculo y no tienes entrada?
¿Por qué aceptas un contrato sin tener el espectáculo montado?

Desde luego me parece algo de lo mas cutre.  :O10:

----------


## chuchenager

Hola a todos,
Necessito canciones para un espectaculo que estoy montando.
He estado mirando una por una las canciones que habeis comentado en este post pero el problema es que no la quiero lenta, ni bandas sonoras a poder ser posible.
El perfil de musica que busco es de intriga, y tension, que vaya suabe y de repente que suba la tension o algo por el estilo.
Un tipo BSO de mission imposible (para dar un ejemplo) ya se que no quiero BSO pero es para definir un perfil.
Espero haberme explicado bien ya que nose como definir la cancion que quiero, ya que no la tengo y la estoy buscando, jejejej
Gracias a todos de antemano.

----------


## este15

Bueno me gustaría preguntar a los que tiene el video de faustino palmero de "Rutinas de Bolas" como se llama la canción que el usa en la rutina?

Gracias =DMus

----------


## mastifal

Alguien sabe cual es la cancion del video de RENE LAVAND de Contrapunto entre ambas manos? Se agradece la informacion. Saludos magicos desde uruguay  :Smile1:

----------


## alexfg

> Alguien sabe cual es la cancion del video de RENE LAVAND de Contrapunto entre ambas manos? Se agradece la informacion. Saludos magicos desde uruguay


Es el tema principal de la banda sonora de la pelicula Las horas.

----------

